# DreamChii Towelli for ChiDeb :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

finally! my machine was being a butthead :foxes15:
its DONE!~
dont worry about the webbing in between the letters, i couldn't get them off but they come off in the wash, same as the paper pieces in the back :lol:

I HOPE YOU LIKE IT!









closeup









:laughing5:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats so cool! XD x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> thats so cool! XD x


thanks! it took me hours


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> thanks! it took me hours


it looks like you did! lol its amazing! i wish i was as talented as you!  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> it looks like you did! lol its amazing! i wish i was as talented as you!  x


thanks so much!  everyone is talented in their own ways, no one is born with talent...you practice and practice and practice and you will get it right :foxes_13:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job!!! very cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks jennmay! :lol:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay Pidge! I love it.. don't you think the chi looks a bit like my Rio?? That is why I chose that particular pattern.. I am so excited to get it. Sorry you had to do battle with your machine to get this one made..lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice Pidge!!! I like it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Very well done. :thumbright:
I like all of your crafts.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the Dreamchii Towelii


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

chideb said:


> Yay Pidge! I love it.. don't you think the chi looks a bit like my Rio?? That is why I chose that particular pattern.. I am so excited to get it. Sorry you had to do battle with your machine to get this one made..lol


sure does! LOL i always have to battle with my machines! i was so scared that it was broken  but then i fixed it! handy me! 



Dazy Mae said:


> Very nice Pidge!!! I like it!


thankie!!! 



~LS~ said:


> Beautiful! Very well done. :thumbright:
> I like all of your crafts.


aw my LS you are too much!  thank u



elaina said:


> Love the Dreamchii Towelii


thankie elaine!!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

